# I need some Major Help! Please?



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

I'm just going to start from the beginning so everyone understands where i'm coming from. I'm sure majority of you know what Craigslist is? Well 2 day's ago today, i contacted a woman about a Cockatiel. So i expected her to tell me she wanted 300$ for supplies and bird. This is how are conversation went. I called, asking about the bird, the first thing out of her mouth is, "I can't stand the effing bird. It drives me insane." 
I laughed it off thinking something small. So i continued talking to her and asking questions. She bought it for her 7 year old son. 1 1/2 years ago. And she is getting rid of it due to the fact that her son can not hold him. She also had mentioned, that in order for them to even touch him, they would have to wrap him up in a sock. I asked well has he ever been out of his cage since you had him. They said nope hes never been out of his cage. I replied so he has never flown? And of course, NO! That was all it took for me to say im coming to get the bird!
So, his name is SpongeBob. I'm not sure if its a boy or a girl. They fed him, Popcorn, and Goldfish Crackers? They said he wasnt a big fan of fruit. I asked if he had ever tried Millet and sadly no he hasnt.
So know i have SpongeBob home with me. And after observing him and watching him i think he was antagonized by little children. He seems to not be shy of ur hands, he literally go to eat ur hand off. I've been trying with a chop stick and hes catching on relatively quick. 
SpongeBob is not stupid! He knows the Family Guy Theme Song. (hasn't done it for me) But he does it i suppose. This bird needs a life, outside bars! I got him to come out he climbed all the way on top of the cage and flew  Like he didnt know he could do that. It was a good moment for me anyways.
I'm new here, i hope i put this in the right spot. But can anyone help me with what to do? I dont have anyone in my family or friends that have birds. So any information you guys can throw my way for SpongeBob, would be absolutely amazing! 

Thank you,
Jason

~ SpongeBob Picture's ~
(More to Come)


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

It sounds like you're doing all the right things. Just have some patience, and let him lead on when you can touch, etc. Keep some millet on your lap and let him come to you. =) It's a great sign that he comes out of the cage. Most birds in that situation are scared to come out of the cage at all.


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

Lol, he does love millet. I have all the patience in the world, so i hope that helps. And i have a budgie also, do you think he enjoys hearing him talk? Ha because when i put them in the same room, not alot of talking goes on. And he does this screaming/screeching thing? It's super high pitch. And that i dont know what to do about. I've read a few things about maybe him missing his humans? Or if he does that because im not in the room anymore?

Thank you, your comment was helpfull! 

P.S- This was prolly not good on my behalf, but when he came out on the door the first day, i sorta gave him a lil spook to make sure he could fly. But he can, i just needed to find out.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073 This sticky has a lot of great taming advice. Sounds like the little guy is very traumatized, good on you for taking him. Tiels don't normally like little children lol. You've already started with food bribery, so that's a good thing, reward him any time he does something you like (like a whistle you like) and you can also use it to make him think of you as a good thing. Tiels don't really like fruit so that's not unusual. Can't wait to see picures!


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow, some people! So good of you to take him in. im sure he'll come around and Ne a much happiee tiel


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073 This sticky has a lot of great taming advice. Sounds like the little guy is very traumatized, good on you for taking him. Tiels don't normally like little children lol. You've already started with food bribery, so that's a good thing, reward him any time he does something you like (like a whistle you like) and you can also use it to make him think of you as a good thing. Tiels don't really like fruit so that's not unusual. Can't wait to see picures!


Yes, oh so very traumatized! I didn't think so either, the first thing that came to my mind was, Who buys a 7 year old a almost $200 bird? Yes, he loves, loves, loves millet. I personally think he's a little over weight! But I'm doing the best i can, at his pace. I've been getting him used to only biting the end of a chop stick? I seen a video and some reviews on it. What do you think about it? Should i try the glove technique considering he don't like hands? And also, if he has only flew a couple times, is it fine for me to leave him alone while he is out? Because he looks at me as a threat i know he does. The lady didnt put a towel over the cage when transporting him. She just put him in the front seat!! And thank you again for the support


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

mishkaroni said:


> Wow, some people! So good of you to take him in. im sure he'll come around and Ne a much happiee tiel


I know, it still baffles me! I honestly cant bealive it! I sure hope so, he has a more life here! I havent shut his cage since he's been here  All i want for him, is to be happy. I wouldnt know what to do withought everyones advice. I can strech, Thank You, enough!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

So glad you took that poor cockatiel into your home.Yes it makes me mad to hear of a cockatiel not given the proper diet,time out of the cage or millet or veggies or even working with the bird.Sponge Bob sounds like he is a lot happier in his new home and is getting the exercise and out of the cage time and the proper diet he needs.At least now he has a better life and is so much happier.;Post pictures of Sponge Bob when you get the chance and thanks for helping this little fella have a better life and a loving home.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I would not do gloves as them can scare and stress them. When I let my little guy out, I let him be. He will fly to me when he wants my attention. If he likes being out, let him. Let him do his own thing and as he gets more comfortable you can try to handle him. Are you having a hard time getting him in and out of the cage?


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

stevechurch2222 said:


> So glad you took that poor cockatiel into your home.Yes it makes me mad to hear of a cockatiel not given the proper diet,time out of the cage or millet or veggies or even working with the bird.Sponge Bob sounds like he is a lot happier in his new home and is getting the exercise and out of the cage time and the proper diet he needs.At least now he has a better life and is so much happier.;Post pictures of Sponge Bob when you get the chance and thanks for helping this little fella have a better life and a loving home.


Me too! Thank you so much!


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

meaggiedear said:


> I would not do gloves as them can scare and stress them. When I let my little guy out, I let him be. He will fly to me when he wants my attention. If he likes being out, let him. Let him do his own thing and as he gets more comfortable you can try to handle him. Are you having a hard time getting him in and out of the cage?


Ok, when i heard it sounded a little insane. Actually today i left the door open all day. I stuck my Budgie in their to maybe keep him company. As far as having a hard time getting him in and out of the cage. I would say he's doing well. He
will come out when i sit there long enough lol. He will start climbing all over till he reaches the top.


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

Be careful with the budgie in his cage as they can be quite agressive. Good luck with your new birdie.


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

carrielee76 said:


> Be careful with the budgie in his cage as they can be quite agressive. Good luck with your new birdie.


Ohhh no, in their own seperate cages! I wouldnt even attempt that at this point. Everything is going nice n slow! Lol


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah,be careful with the budgie.I remember reading a lot of posts here saying that budgies can bite and badly hurt a cockatiel.Spongebob is adorable.Hope the two of you get along nicely in a very short time.Seems to me hes hit the jackpot with you.X x


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

i am glad you saved this poor tiel and applaud your efforts and love for this bird.


----------



## Dave & Tito (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank you for taking in Spongebob! He looks like a little character and is better off with you.
Plenty of good advice on here, enjoy the reading!
My tips, which are consistent with all the good tips you'll find on here:
- Get him on a good diet
- Have a lot of patience when be-friending him (lots of sitting by him, talking to him)
- Never ever force him during training. Those out-dated methods of pressing your finger against his stomach till he cracks and steps up onto your hand are gone. Follow any and all training tips that mention positive re-inforcement. You'll know you're doing well when, say for example, after a period of befriending him through the bars and feeding him millet he decided to step onto your hand to eat the millet you're offering.

2 sources of excelent training materials are the Womach Brothers at birdtricks.com and Barbara Heidenreich at goodbirdinc.com

I have purchased material from both, and now Tito can run an eight-station obstacle course.


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

I appreciate all the help and effort! Without this forum, I would have been pretty clue-less!! I've never in my life met so many people willing to help. SpongeBob and I thank you all oh so very much!~

Today hes been being more active, more screaming for my attention. Lol  I havent gave in to it though. When he stops i go in and give him some millet. I moved my finger on the millet though this morning and he was all full force ready to eat it off! But its ok, as long as he's being more active! 

~ Here is a Pic, of SpongBob outside his cage  ~


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What a cutie!! Progress is progress and he's starting to see you as part of his flock. 

I've only ever used gloves with one bird and it was because there was no other way I could get him out of the cage, he refused to come out, even if I left the door open all day (and his sister was out waiting for him.) He drew blood every time and it was just so painful. After two weeks of the gloves, he decided biting me was pointless and hasn't bit me since. He's not cuddly, but he makes one of my girls happy and that's all that matters. Just for a reference.


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> What a cutie!! Progress is progress and he's starting to see you as part of his flock.
> 
> I've only ever used gloves with one bird and it was because there was no other way I could get him out of the cage, he refused to come out, even if I left the door open all day (and his sister was out waiting for him.) He drew blood every time and it was just so painful. After two weeks of the gloves, he decided biting me was pointless and hasn't bit me since. He's not cuddly, but he makes one of my girls happy and that's all that matters. Just for a reference.


He is isn't he? Lol. I sure hope he is. I think this is the most attention he's had. He want's the millet, everytime i go in to see him he's looking at my hand. Or waiting for me to grab the chop stick! That's what im afraid of! Is if he does bite me, i will flinch! My parakeet bit me 1 time, it didnt hurt. Everyones saying a cockatiels bite is wayy worse. So im just going to let him come to me. With time he will understand, "Don't bite the hand that feeds you!"


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I know this is unrelated to the thread, but the cage is a bit small for him and could use more perches like natural wood branches and rope perches..and also some toys. I would wait for him to settle in and then get him a larger cage so all the changes aren't too stressful.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

He is a very cute tiel! I'm glad you took him in and gave him a nice home. It sounds like he is settling in well. And I was going to suggest what bjknight just did, some other perches would be good. Keep us posted on how Spongebob is doing.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> I know this is unrelated to the thread, but the cage is a bit small for him and could use more perches like natural wood branches and rope perches..and also some toys. I would wait for him to settle in and then get him a larger cage so all the changes aren't too stressful.


I was thinking the same thing. Toys are pretty cheap, and I see the ones he got are from Walmart, you can buy some perches and more toys from there at low cost. The more he has to do, the happier he will be.


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

meaggiedear said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Toys are pretty cheap, and I see the ones he got are from Walmart, you can buy some perches and more toys from there at low cost. The more he has to do, the happier he will be.


He was only given one toy sadly. But I am not getting him a new cage at the moment considering he only sleeps on their. He has a whole house to fly in. And as for more perches! He only has 2, But he loves the tree branches I brought in . And I got him some new jingle bells. 

Also, spongebob gets on my ARM ^.^


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

He loves his new toy. He keeps jingling the bells bahahaha!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

How often are you home to let him out?


----------



## triinket (May 5, 2012)

meaggiedear said:


> How often are you home to let him out?


He gets out When he pleases. I'm home 24/7. Going to school, mind u he don't need me there 24/7. Because he does enjoy his alone time.


----------

